# Video: 10 month GSD IPO / Schutzhund Obedience and Protection



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

My young female doing the basic foundation work for IPO 

Argonne Gina G 10 Month GSD IPO Obedience and Protection - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm certainly no expert, but was surprised to see you using a prong for the B&H in the blind. Is this common practice? We're pretty prong happy here in the US, but generally you see dogs in harnesses for the B&H, especially if on a long line. 
Any particular reason you do it this way?


----------

